# what kind of piranha is this



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...ST&f=34&t=43243

found on predfish.looks like a reg red any thoughts


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it is a snakeskin variant 
there upper part is a little diffrent but the same fish


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dam these things look NICE


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

IMO, I think its a super red. One of my supers looks like that and he is the only one to have some red that looks kinda like a little flame. Tell me what you think...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

its looks like a super red to me...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I thought it was a super red also.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it is not a super red
the upper body pattern on those look like snake skin
dont even look at the coloration it will fool you


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's just a wild-caught P. nattereri.
As long as that dealer doesn't mention it's collection point, it's almost impossible to pinpoint what regional variant it is, and it will remain just a wildcaught red...


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

Death in # said:


> it is not a super red
> the upper body pattern on those look like snake skin
> dont even look at the coloration it will fool you


 looks defiantly like a super red death take a look at pedro or ashes supers or even the puru wild cought rb that ash has they have upper snakeskin patterned body ..........


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

super reds are the same as snakeskin reds or reticulated reds. These are just names given by the suppliers I believe. I think George was the 1st to name them snakeskin or reticulated or something. Not quite sure but I recall they are the same thing. Maybe Frank can help clarify this.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Clear what up? Dr Fink first noticed the "reticulated" pattern in his 1993 description for P. nattereri. I simply stated one could call it a reticulated nattereri, leopard skin or snakeskin (which is like a python skin). From there someone (probably a hobbyist) called them "super red". I believe that name first appeared here at PFURY. Though I could be wrong on that last remark. In either case, it remains P. nattereri.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

The first time I saw the name "super-red" was here on P-Fury.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> The first time I saw the name "super-red" was here on P-Fury.










i think mike started it 
i think he said thats a super red or somebody else
just like a strawberry bannanna splio


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

thats a pretty xpensiv natt xpecially if u include shipping


----------

